
Towards greater reproducibility for life-sciences research in Nature (2017) - tokai
https://www.nature.com/news/announcement-towards-greater-reproducibility-for-life-sciences-research-in-nature-1.22062
======
tokai
An example of the checklist can be found here:

[https://static-
content.springer.com/esm/art%3A10.1038%2Fs414...](https://static-
content.springer.com/esm/art%3A10.1038%2Fs41467-018-07864-w/MediaObjects/41467_2018_7864_MOESM3_ESM.pdf)

